# FODMAP diet, Sue Shepherd



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I am curious if anyone here has read this book? (see link below)http://shepherdworks.com.au/shop/low-fodmap-diet-5thI'm interested especially because it's a new edition and would probably be helpful, but at $25 (AUS) I'm not sure I want to "blind buy" this. I'm also concerned that, because it's an Australian book, that there may not be equivalent items available in the USA.Has anyone read this book? Is it worthwhile? I'm a little surprised at the lack of information available online about the FODMAP diet (I seem to read the same ten web sites or so over and over again, trying to glean new info).The FODMAP-phenomenon seems to be a somewhat recent discovery. With all the people who seem to benefit from the diet I'm a little shocked that there isn't more out there for us...


----------



## minb111 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Faze Action,I have bought 1 of sues books and have gotten a member of her local group in australia to provide me with her latest handout. There is definitely merit to her work and there is some research papers you can read in wikipedia on fructose malabsortbtion that talk about fodmaps. The diet is specifically interested in things we have a hard time absorbing which in turn feed the bacteria in our colon. I have a pretty severe case of IBS and this diet does allow me to lead a fairly sympton free life. However there are things in the diet that need to be limited. If you like i can email you her hand out which is as informative as the book i have.


----------



## Aurametrix (Mar 30, 2011)

This new blog about FODMAP diet is based on Dr. Shepherd's works and has links to threads in different health discussion forums: http://dysbiosis.blogspot.com


faze action said:


> I am curious if anyone here has read this book? (see link below)http://shepherdworks.com.au/shop/low-fodmap-diet-5thI'm interested especially because it's a new edition and would probably be helpful, but at $25 (AUS) I'm not sure I want to "blind buy" this. I'm also concerned that, because it's an Australian book, that there may not be equivalent items available in the USA.Has anyone read this book? Is it worthwhile? I'm a little surprised at the lack of information available online about the FODMAP diet (I seem to read the same ten web sites or so over and over again, trying to glean new info).The FODMAP-phenomenon seems to be a somewhat recent discovery. With all the people who seem to benefit from the diet I'm a little shocked that there isn't more out there for us...


----------



## Budhar_00 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have just been recommended this diet from my doctor after being very sick for the last 3 weeks. App there is a Dietitian here in Adelaide that I can see who works for Sue Shepherd. Just waiting on a few more scans and diagnosis first - but whats the bet they'll all come back IBS again!! So has anyone with IBS tried this diet and had success? Did you see an improvement in your symptoms? Was it hard to follow? Minb111 I would love it if you could send/ email me your info about the fodmap diet. I've been suffering from IBS now for over 20 years and only know has a Doctor said to me it maybe an intolerance or food allergy!!!!


----------



## Sechmeth (Feb 8, 2011)

I am in NZ and did my own research, and actually, the handout mentioned by minB is awesome. I ordered her newest cookbooks, but not from her page, but from new world books, its cheaper there.I have been on a low FODMAP diet for 2 weeks, and the pain is nearly completely gone! After 5 months of constant pain! I even translated some parts of it for a forum in germany, and I am writing my own recipes now.It takes some time to adjust, as well as a breadmaker vor speltbread and a big fridge for making your own broth and gravy stock (I did that because I dont like to read labels and if I do it myself, I know whats in it)I have finally fun in cooking and eating again!The FODMAP diet book is a shopping guide for aussies, so I decided not to buy it.If anyone has a question about my recipes or anything else related, just email me. I have a master in nutrition sciences and making my PhD in Biochemistry, I promise I am trustworthy.Kia kaha!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Aurametrix said:


> This new blog about FODMAP diet is based on Dr. Shepherd's works and has links to threads in different health discussion forums: http://dysbiosis.blogspot.com


Hello. I'm new to the forum and to Sue Shepherd's work. I bought a smaller booklet from the Monash University Eastern Health Clinical School called the Low FODMAP diet at $10AUD plus postage. It is perfect for me since I only began this diet the week before Easter when I was extremely ill and in the pain that normally hospitalises me. I decided to try the hospital procedure at home without the morphine or drips. I kept myself medicated and on clear tea and water for more than 48 hours, then added sloppy white rice without rinsing - the slimy water is the healthiest most gentle on the gut. Then it was low FODMAPs only. A week later I was scheduled for a colonoscopy. I had no pain and no diarrhoea - first time in 25 years. Amazing! I've not had such a healthy report following colonoscopy since 1985! As well as crohn's disease, I've also a short bowel due to major ressections following car accident injuries in 1985 and ressections to remove strictures in the past ten years. The website for this booklet is www.med.monash.edu.au/ehcs. I needed a shopping list and found this forum because I needed to know about dijon mustard and apparently the Keens brand is low FODMAP. The booklet has poorly-absorbed page lists, a shopping guide, a sample week's options, how to read labels and even how to have the flavour without the pain. It also gives a low FODMAP dietary fibre counter and recommendations. Salad dressings? Is vinegar high or low FODMAP? A friend said, use lemon juice. Of course. Imagination will take it far. Some low FODMAPs foods are no good for me, so each person's diet will be different. This diet suits me so far. I will maintain low FODMAPs for a minimum of 8 weeks and then gradually add things, as the diet suggests. Regarding the worry about things being different in the US - I know how you feel - this is the first time Australia has led the field in something applicable to me. I use gluten free plain or self raising flour and I've been using lactose free dairy milk and yoghurts for a few months now. Hard cheese has minimal FODMAPs and there is a huge variety, but your regular fruits and vegetables may be the ones hurting you.


----------



## Camsgirl09 (May 8, 2011)

minb111 said:


> Hi Faze Action,I have bought 1 of sues books and have gotten a member of her local group in australia to provide me with her latest handout. There is definitely merit to her work and there is some research papers you can read in wikipedia on fructose malabsortbtion that talk about fodmaps. The diet is specifically interested in things we have a hard time absorbing which in turn feed the bacteria in our colon. I have a pretty severe case of IBS and this diet does allow me to lead a fairly sympton free life. However there are things in the diet that need to be limited. If you like i can email you her hand out which is as informative as the book i have.


i would love to also have a copy i just started this diet like literally 2 days ago and i really dont want to be spending $25 like the other person said "Blind buy" i also too have a pretty bad case of ibs as well.


----------



## tebe (Jul 4, 2010)

I thought, but far from sure, that the book IBS Free at last by Patsy Catsos is also based on FODMAP and would then be adjusted for US life style. Probably others on this site who know this better than me. Website: http://www.ibsfree.net. Book available from Amazon at reasonable prices.


----------



## Gail O (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if this diet is appropriate for sufferers of IBS-C? It seems like most references on the website for Sue Shepherd's diet reference IBS-D.


----------



## Aurametrix (Mar 30, 2011)

The diet may help with abdominal pain and bloating but it does not prevent constipation.


Gail O said:


> Does anyone know if this diet is appropriate for sufferers of IBS-C? It seems like most references on the website for Sue Shepherd's diet reference IBS-D.


----------



## colitisjo (Jul 10, 2011)

Budhar_00 said:


> I have just been recommended this diet from my doctor after being very sick for the last 3 weeks. App there is a Dietitian here in Adelaide that I can see who works for Sue Shepherd. Just waiting on a few more scans and diagnosis first - but whats the bet they'll all come back IBS again!! So has anyone with IBS tried this diet and had success? Did you see an improvement in your symptoms? Was it hard to follow? Minb111 I would love it if you could send/ email me your info about the fodmap diet. I've been suffering from IBS now for over 20 years and only know has a Doctor said to me it maybe an intolerance or food allergy!!!!


Hi Budhar,I also come from Adelaide. Since your doc thought it might be a food intolerance or allergy I was just wondering if you had heard of the IBS Clinic at Highbury that performs a diagnositc test (I think by using a strand of your hair) to find out what is the cause of symptoms. I rang them and found it costs around $250 for initial consult and test. When I come up with the money I might give it a go.Regards Jo


----------



## Lunger (Oct 21, 2011)

minb111 said:


> Hi Faze Action,I have bought 1 of sues books and have gotten a member of her local group in australia to provide me with her latest handout. There is definitely merit to her work and there is some research papers you can read in wikipedia on fructose malabsortbtion that talk about fodmaps. The diet is specifically interested in things we have a hard time absorbing which in turn feed the bacteria in our colon. I have a pretty severe case of IBS and this diet does allow me to lead a fairly sympton free life. However there are things in the diet that need to be limited. If you like i can email you her hand out which is as informative as the book i have.


Can u please email the handout to me...........i really need the help......Thanks and God [email protected]


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi All,I got my book yesterday and I _love_ it! I've found it really informative but also accessible. Sue Shepherd, dietician, has worked together with a professor of medicine, specialising in gastroenterology, to create this diet so they are well placed to explain it.It explains the condition, then goes on to list all the potentially hazardous ingredients and what you can use as an alternative.There are plenty of recipes, several diet plans (including a low fat one and a vegan one!) and lots of tips on cooking, baking and generally living with the low FODMAP diet.As everything is about whole foods, there is no reference to any specific brands so the recipes are just as applicable to cooks in the US as they are to Australians.The only issue for American readers might be that the recipes are in metric measurements, but with today's technology, it's not really that hard to convert them.







I can't speak for the effectiveness of the diet as I haven't been on it long enough yet, but I'm very pleased with the book; it really helps to make things clear, simple, easy and encouraging.


----------



## doveljw (Jan 11, 2012)

minb111 said:


> Hi Faze Action,I have bought 1 of sues books and have gotten a member of her local group in australia to provide me with her latest handout. There is definitely merit to her work and there is some research papers you can read in wikipedia on fructose malabsortbtion that talk about fodmaps. The diet is specifically interested in things we have a hard time absorbing which in turn feed the bacteria in our colon. I have a pretty severe case of IBS and this diet does allow me to lead a fairly sympton free life. However there are things in the diet that need to be limited. If you like i can email you her hand out which is as informative as the book i have.


Can you email me the information? [email protected]


----------



## loulabelle (Jan 14, 2012)

[quote name='gummivenus' timestamp='1325652844' post='853174']Hi All,I got my book yesterday and I _love_ it! I've found it really informative but also accessible. Sue Shepherd, dietician, has worked together with a professor of medicine, specialising in gastroenterology, to create this diet so they are well placed to explain it.It explains the condition, then goes on to list all the potentially hazardous ingredients and what you can use as an alternative.Is it the Food Management Plan by Sue? Ive just ordered it from Fishpond because I started on the fodmap diet yesterday and want more ideas for recipes ie. how to make gravy stock etc. Is that in the book ?Im in the UK so hope shipping isnt to long.


----------

